

I don't like what Facebook and Spotify are doing. - asselinpaul
http://asselinpaul.calepin.co/i-dont-like-what-facebook-and-spotify-are-doing.html

======
Tactalneck
The Washington Post reader has annoyed me to no end. I have to imagine they
have generated a not insubstantial amount of ill-will from this app.

